# Festplatte lässt sich nicht partitionieren



## andyK (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ein Bekannter hat sich ein Laptop gekauft, mit einer 120GB Festplatte. Bei dem Laptop handelt es sich um einen Fujitsu Siemens Amilo.
Nun ist diese Platte von FS ziemlich bescheuert partitioniert. 80 GB für die Systempartition und sage und schreibe 20 GB für Daten. 
Nun wollte ich mit dem Paragon Festplattenmanager die Partitionen neu gestalten, was aber nicht möglich ist. - Das Programm teilt mir mit, dass ich doch ein Reparaturprogramm verwenden soll, da ungültige Partitionen vorhanden sind. 
Partition Magic lässt sich erst gar nicht starten.

Mit dem Programm Restorer2000 hab ich nach einem Scan rausfinden können, dass wohl Fehler im MFT vorliegen. "unexpected MFT record"

Habt ihr eine Idee, was ich da machen kann, um die Festplatte vernünftig zu partitionieren?

Betriebssystem war ursprünglich Vista. Nun ist aber WinXP SP2.

Danke schonmal..

Lg Andy


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Mai 2007)

Hast du mal im Datenträgermanager von Windows nachgeschaut?
Dieser kann oftmals deffekte Partitionstabellen beheben bei denen andere Tools direkt aufgeben (ist da ein wenig unempfindlicher)
Falls das nicht hilft, kopier die Daten der kleinen Partition woanders hin, lösch sie, und dann versuchs nochmal it einem der anderen Tools.

Und wenn das auch nicht geht. versuch mal die GParted LiveCD, Google oder die Forensuche helfen da weiter, bin gerade zu faul den Link rauszusuchen.


----------



## PC Heini (13. Mai 2007)

Nu, wenn URSPRÜNGLICH Vista drauf war, hat sicherlich FS nichts damit zu tun. Da gibts nur eins; Daten sichern und und mit FDisc neu Partitionieren. Anschliessend XP neu installieren. Ansonsten im Internet schlau machen, ob XP ne versteckte Partitionierungsfunktion bietet.


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Mai 2007)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Anschliessend XP neu installieren. Ansonsten im Internet schlau machen, ob XP ne versteckte Partitionierungsfunktion bietet.


Die Funktion ist eigentlich kein bischen versteckt und auch in der Windowshilfe dokumentier. Gleich alles Plattmachen ist keine Lösung


----------



## andyK (13. Mai 2007)

Die Datenträgerverwaltung sagt, dass sämtliche Partitionen fehlerfrei sind. Was mich ein bisschen verwundert ist, dass vor der Systempartition eine unbekannte Partition liegt, die sich WinRE nennt.
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es sich um eine Recovery Partition handelt. Als Möglichkeit bietet mir Windows an, diese Partition zu löschen.
Wenn ich das tue, fehlen mir dann die 11GB Speicherplatz oder werden die, bei erfolgreichem löschen in C oder D gehangen?
Ich mein, vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass die Programme ihren Dienst verweigern, da die erste Partition unbekannt ist?!


----------



## PC Heini (13. Mai 2007)

Dann versteh ich nicht, wieso es nicht hinhaut. Ausser er ist nicht als Admin angemeldet.


----------



## andyK (13. Mai 2007)

Als Admin ist er angemeldet...
Ob ich mal die Partition einfach lösche? 11GB hin oder her... Oder kann ich dadurch noch mehr versauen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Mai 2007)

Es wird vermutlich eine der schwachsinnigen Recoverypartitionen sein die viele Hersteller mitlerweile setzen.
Durch das löschen sollte nichts kaputt gehen.
Wenn Windows danach nichtmehr startet, mit der WindowsCD Booten, dort in der Reperaturkonsole "fixmbr" eingeben, damit der Bootsektor neu geschrieben wird.

Danach sollte Partition Magic funktionieren, mit diesem kannst du dann die freigewordenen 11GB auf die anderen Partition verteilen.
Der Windowseigene Partitionsmanager unterstützt nämlich kein Verschieben von Partitionen


----------



## bokay (13. Mai 2007)

Bei "WinRE" handelt es sich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit um eine recovery Partition (mit einem bestimmten Tastenkürzel kann man beim Starten das Windows in den Ur Zustand zurücksetzen) Wenn du diese löscht müsste das Partitionsprogramm deiner Wahl eigentlich einer der beiden Partitionen (C oder D) um die Größe von "WinRE" erweitern können. Hab das noch nie ausprobiert aber dass der freie Speicherplatz der gelöschten Partition an eine bestehende angehängt wird denke ich nicht.

Was auch sein könnte ist dass "WinRE" fat32 und die beiden anderen ntfs sind. Bei meinem Laptop war alles fat32 und ich musste selber auf ntfs konvertieren... 
Wobei Vista (hoffe ich mal) nichts mehr mit fat32 zu tun hat...


----------



## andyK (14. Mai 2007)

Gestern habe ich die WinRE-Partition gelöscht. Die Folge daraus: Windows lies sich nicht mehr starten. Es fehle eine Datei oder die bestehende ist beschädigt. 

Um es kurz zu halten: 
Ich habe dann Windows neu installiert, sämtliche Daten gesichert und mit einer nochmaligen Installation sämtliche Partitionen gelöscht und eine neue erstellt. 
Nun funktionieren auch Partition Magic und Co. 

Achso, ist das normal, dass auf einer Festplatte zwei Partitionen als Primär gestellt sind? Die "WinRE", sowie die C-Partition waren primär. Vielleicht auch mit ein Grund, warum ich nach dem Löschen Windows nicht mehr starten konnte?


----------



## PC Heini (14. Mai 2007)

> Achso, ist das normal, dass auf einer Festplatte zwei Partitionen als Primär gestellt sind? Die "WinRE", sowie die C-Partition waren primär. Vielleicht auch mit ein Grund, warum ich nach dem Löschen Windows nicht mehr starten konnte?



Ja, sonst wärst Du niemals zu RE gekommen. Wenn am Betriebssystem was gewesen wäre, hätte Dich das Programm gefragt, welches Du starten willst. 
Habs ja gleich gesagt, dass Du alles neu machen sollst. Hättest wohl mehr vom Tag gehabt. Jetzt ist es so wie Du es willst und nicht was andere Dir vorlegen.

Viel Spass mit der neuen Aufteilung


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Mai 2007)

Du kannst auf einer Platte bis zu 4 primaere Partitionen haben. Auch wenn das unter Windows meiner Meinung nach eher unueblich ist, so stellt es eigentlich kein Problem dar.
Anders aber duerfte es sein wenn Windows von einem logischen Laufwerk (welches sich ja in einer erweiterten Partition befindet) booten will aber Windows dann ploetzlich auf einer primaeren Partition liegt.


----------

